
How to fix crowded elevators at work - LiveTheDream
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2011/10/19/how-to-fix-crowded-elevators-at-work/
======
bediger
I have not read the paper linked by this article, but I plan to. But what
google searches bring up whatever simulations and/or mathematical models used
to decide how many elevators and how to schedule them? "Elevator simulations"
googles up a whole lot of stuff about disk I/O scheduling.

